# NYU- MFA Filmmaking course



## SHWETA (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello guys,

I'm planning to apply at NYU this December. As far as the visual creative assignments are concerned. Do I have to submit a 30 minute short film necessarily or could it be a show reel? 
Anything else that I should keep in mind while applying at NYU?

I'd be highly obliged if you could clear my doubts.

Thank You.


----------



## Africana (Sep 29, 2013)

No it doesn't have to be 30 mins and i think the shorter the better even 5 mins of your best work or a part of a scene from one


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2013)

That is correct! I got in on a 13 minute short


----------



## PhinaBlue (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello NYU-ers! Does anyone know if the silent film "exterior" only requirement means it can only be set outside? Super confused about this one. Why would it matter if INT or EXT?


----------

